# Purdy Brushes....the Best????



## paint2ski

I have been through dozens of SW brand brushes and every now and then I buy a purdy for the important stuff... However every time I start using them I feel like I paid top dollar for a hard to use brush.... I agree that the bristles let the paint off nicely, the ends of the bristles don't quite touch the surface unless I brush lightly...which I cant always do. I feel like I could cut 1/2 inch off the top. 

Going to buy a wooster tommorrow. Liking my 4" Wooster Wall brush. Going to get a 3" taper.

Does anyone agree if Purdy is the BEST brush as I always hear? Cause I am not convinced.


----------



## Workaholic

paint2ski said:


> I have been through dozens of SW brand brushes and every now and then I buy a purdy for the important stuff... However every time I start using them I feel like I paid top dollar for a hard to use brush.... I agree that the bristles let the paint off nicely, the ends of the bristles don't quite touch the surface unless I brush lightly...which I cant always do. I feel like I could cut 1/2 inch off the top.
> 
> Going to buy a wooster tommorrow. Liking my 4" Wooster Wall brush. Going to get a 3" taper.
> 
> Does anyone agree if Purdy is the BEST brush as I always hear? Cause I am not convinced.


No I don't think so. I like Wooster's and Corona's About the only Purdy brushes I use are the Pro Extras or the occasional ox hair. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/my-brush-better-than-yours-24/


----------



## JNLP

Woosters are the best to me, however the Purdy Clearcuts are pretty decent as well.


----------



## paint2ski

Gotta try these coronas but using wooster from now on. I should just listen to myself and not other painters...it's like they are trying to sabotage me....


----------



## Gotdibz

I only use chip brushes. DONE!...

jk..I use corona, Wooster (Alpha) , Proform Picasso. Dont use allot of purdys these days.


----------



## Lambrecht

Woosters for me. Purdy's seem to be going for the DIY market nowadays and their quality is not what it used to be.


----------



## sagebrush123

I have for too many years, only used Purdy...now thanks to someone at paint talk....I tried out a Corona. I still use Purdy's but mostly I LOVE that Corona!!!!(thanks again to someone here)

( I think it was you...workaholic)


----------



## daArch

I wonder if anyone would like the project of collecting all the paint brush threads and corral them into a SINGLE thread? 

it'd then be easier to keep track of the different aspects, construction. and preferences for each brand, type, and style.


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> I wonder if anyone would like the project of collecting all the paint brush threads and corral them into a SINGLE thread?
> 
> it'd then be easier to keep track of the different aspects, construction. and preferences for each brand, type, and style.


 
You got something better to do?:laughing:


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> You got something better to do?:laughing:


NOPE. wanna help?

well actually I do. I've set up a range in the basement for my airgun. 50 feet. I had to enlarge a hole in a concrete wall to get the greatest possible distance.


----------



## [email protected]

Lambrecht said:


> Woosters for me. Purdy's seem to be going for the DIY market nowadays and their quality is not what it used to be.


If I have my facts right, SW owns Purdy now and about the time of that transaction is when the quality went down. I suspect the reason being is that SW being a service primarily to the production painters that they may have made the justification to revamp the purdy line for the less quality types (Production). Then again, it certainly could be for a completely different reason and I am sure we can all speculate on different ideas until the moon turns red. 

I do prefer the Pro Extra over any other of the Purdy's. I haven't used much of anything else. Anyone know of a brush supplier that will send out a free brush to a new user? :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint

daArch said:


> NOPE. wanna help?
> 
> well actually I do. I've set up a range in the basement for my airgun. 50 feet. I had to enlarge a hole in a concrete wall to get the greatest possible distance.


Stop foolin around and get a. 22 down there.


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> NOPE. wanna help?
> 
> well actually I do. I've set up a range in the basement for my airgun. 50 feet. I had to enlarge a hole in a concrete wall to get the greatest possible distance.


 
No thanks, I am STILL working on finishing my own damn house, this weekend MIGHT do it.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

My men get Purdy. 3 a year. One for oil, 1 sash and 1 flat. Some have about 10 if they care for their tool. I will then vary the sizes for those guys.
Homeowners do not go much for a Purdy , because they are expensive and do not realize how much easier it would be to get a straight edge. Homeowners seem to buy the pan, roller, brush combo.


----------



## sagebrush123

indoor air range- how darn fun is that? 

My son Parker and I were in the back yard today shootin' the copper bb's...the best is hitting the wind chimes....he's a pretty good shot, how about you arch?

I don't think anyone with the name paint2ski would mind if I added some more fluff to the thread.?

I noticed something funny about Purdy white dove roller covers---there also is a "contractor-production" cheaper version of the real deal....it comes in a package of two.....

wonder if Purdy does this same thing for brushes? Maybe there is a cheaper version at HD/Lowes....usually those come in sets.


----------



## JoseyWales

I like the Proform Picasso,Corona's,and BM has a good 2 1/2" brush in the red case.


----------



## RaleighPainter

JoseyWales said:


> I like the Proform Picasso,Corona's,and BM has a good 2 1/2" brush in the red case.


All BM brushes are Woosters aren't they?


----------



## Jamey Pane

*Purdy? WTF?*

seriously guys! From my experience purdy brushes fatigue too fast.. and even the Purdy pro ultra brush is no good for anything but walls.(Try doing base last with it. Lol) Wooster? No! Good duster though! Noir has been around for years and that's what Dad used. Not a bad all around brush and good long term life but not my favorite. Over the years, for myself I've found that Bang for your buck, and Brush life, as well as Quality of bristle flow, the Glidden Ulra brush has been my favorite all around brush for many years. Tight lines wherever i use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Corona here, MADE IN THE USA, and by far the best brush, I'm amazed how much paint they hold and how it releases the paint. Vista Paint brushes are made by Wooster, and I haven't been impressed. But then again I haven't actually used a "Wooster".


----------



## Wood511

At least some BM brushes are Woosters, not sure if all of them are. My favorite is the 65125 - made by Wooster and sold at BM. The thing is a scalpel when needed and can still hold lots of paint. I haven't found anything better. Most of the Purdys I've used have been inferior to the 65125 by a decent amount.


----------



## Rcon

I used to care about what the best brush was, but then found any one would do as long as I could get it to make a point. 

That said, of the brushes i've tried over the years, I always had the hardest time with Masters Choice (too stiff, can't make a point) and Purdy's (too soft - even the ultra firms), while Woosters were always the easiest for me to use. I prefer 2 1/2 over the 3". I suppose it's subjective though.


----------



## TJ Paint

Im with rcon.

I prefer wooster. Ill use any decent pro brush. I'm pretty easy...


----------



## Fictitious Character

I can paint a gnats ass with a broom stick so brand does not much matter to me. A pro can use any pos.


----------



## sagebrush123

I wouldn't mind to see a photo of that painted gnats ass.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

Jack p got me started , first the bm 125 for doors or the Picasso . I like the silver tips too. Coronas are nice too. For exteriors the 2.5 or 3 inch proform oval is hard to beat . Plus I still have the first picasso I bought last summer . Still cuts a straight line good . I just cut the handle off a purdy brush and made a dam nice duster .


----------



## Softy

daArch said:


> NOPE. wanna help?
> 
> well actually I do. I've set up a range in the basement for my airgun. 50 feet. I had to enlarge a hole in a concrete wall to get the greatest possible distance.


Mine is set at 50yds and it can drop crow on slight crossed wind. You shouldn't use it indoor unless you enjoy sniffing hot lead and oil fumes. It also call carcinogen.


----------



## Bluluboyle

*Gen x chinex the way 2 go*

I once thought purdy was the gold standard of brushes until i pickd' up these bad boys. I bought a 3 1/2'' angle and a 2 1/2 '' angle. I got to the the job and was dismayed to see enamel paint instead of latex as i had no paint thinner on me. At any rate i painted the 3 store front of the house, cedar shing shakes, and siding with my 3'' brush. The whole front and side. My brush was trashed but the job looked great. When it came time for clean up i used some warm water and just hit the brush one time with the wire brush and BAM....perfectly clean looked brand new i couldn't believe it. I did the whole front with 1 gallon of paint as well so there is something to be said for that as well. Best brush i ever held. AWESOME


----------



## mike mineral spirits

JNLP said:


> Woosters are the best to me, however the Purdy Clearcuts are pretty decent as well.


FWIW, Pro Extra outsold all the other brushes 10 to 1, except maybe the chip brushes, Clearcut was definitely second. 18 years


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

mike mineral spirits said:


> FWIW, Pro Extra outsold all the other brushes 10 to 1, except maybe the chip brushes, Clearcut was definitely second. 18 years


FWIW, Ground Beef outsold Kobe & Wagyu Beef by probably 40,000 to 1. Skeptics still argue that ground beef might not be the best, despite the sales numbers.


----------



## BrushAddict

Jamey Pane said:


> *Purdy? WTF?*
> 
> seriously guys! From my experience purdy brushes fatigue too fast.. and even the Purdy pro ultra brush is no good for anything but walls.(Try doing base last with it. Lol) Wooster? No! Good duster though! Noir has been around for years and that's what Dad used. Not a bad all around brush and good long term life but not my favorite. Over the years, for myself I've found that Bang for your buck, and Brush life, as well as Quality of bristle flow, the Glidden Ulra brush has been my favorite all around brush for many years. Tight lines wherever i use it. 👍


Nour also makes those Glidden Ultra brushes... they are very versatile.


----------



## BrushAddict

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> FWIW, Ground Beef outsold Kobe & Wagyu Beef by probably 40,000 to 1. Skeptics still argue that ground beef might not be the best, despite the sales numbers.


I wouldn't say that's a fair comparison since Pro-EXtras use a blend of DuPont Chinex/Tynex/Orel whereas Clearcuts just use DuPont Tynex/Orel. Technically, Pro-Extras might actually be more valuable in terms filament makeup since Chinex is more expensive than Tynex and Orel. It a Kobe/Wagyu vs Kobe/Wagyu comparison with slightly different treatments of the cows  (vs. your suggestion of Groundbeef vs Wagyu).


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

BrushAddict said:


> I wouldn't say that's a fair comparison since Pro-EXtras use a blend of DuPont Chinex/Tynex/Orel whereas Clearcuts just use DuPont Tynex/Orel. Technically, Pro-Extras might actually be more valuable in terms filament makeup since Chinex is more expensive than Tynex and Orel. It a Kobe/Wagyu vs Kobe/Wagyu comparison with slightly different treatments of the cows  (vs. your suggestion of Groundbeef vs Wagyu).


I read over your post 3 times and now I'm absolutely certain I have no earthly idea what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## BrushAddict

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I read over your post 3 times and now I'm absolutely certain I have no earthly idea what the hell you're talking about.


LOL!!! All im saying is they are both using DuPont filament, and the Pro Extra is actually using a more expensive mix of filaments. So it ain't Groundbeef vs. Wagyu.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

BrushAddict said:


> LOL!!! All im saying is they are both using DuPont filament, and the Pro Extra is actually using a more expensive mix of filaments. So it ain't Groundbeef vs. Wagyu.


I don't disagree with your observations regarding filament compositions, but my point wasn't really to compare Kobe or Wagyu Beef to Ground Beef. Was merely pointing out that gross sales doesn't equate to quality, and making statements about one product outselling another is unwise and short-sided if your intention is to assert the superiority of said product.


----------



## BrushAddict

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I don't disagree with your observations regarding filament compositions, but my point wasn't really to compare Kobe or Wagyu Beef to Ground Beef. Was merely pointing out that gross sales doesn't equate to quality, and making statements about one product outselling another is unwise and short-sided if your intention is to assert the superiority of said product.


Ahhh, did not realize you were referring all brushes. Thought you were just referring to the clearcut and Pro extra, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## mike mineral spirits

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> FWIW, Ground Beef outsold Kobe & Wagyu Beef by probably 40,000 to 1. Skeptics still argue that ground beef might not be the best, despite the sales numbers.


Great point, but remember, the Great and Powerful Oz banned all competitors brushes from their paint premises about 10 years ago. Like Sears in the old days, almost all products sold in their stores are just another division of Cover the Earth. Case in point is concrete stains sold in Florida, H & C does not work very well in a low lying area, near a coast. Other manufacturers have addressed this problem.


----------



## mike mineral spirits

mike mineral spirits said:


> Great point, but remember, the Great and Powerful Oz banned all competitors brushes from their paint premises about 10 years ago. Like Sears in the old days, almost all products sold in their stores are just another division of Cover the Earth. Case in point is concrete stains sold in Florida, H & C does not work very well in a low lying area, near a coast. Other manufacturers have addressed this problem.


I'll be more direct, @ SW one cannot sell anything but Purdy or the other company they acquired in 2005 which has the homeowner label on it. Painters visit SW on almost a daily basis, therefore they buy Purdies as a matter of convenience, just like 7 & 11 around the corner. Larger contractors who buy in bulk for their employees, will usually go with competitive bids. Corona appears to be an individual selection as it has a much higher price point. Thats my experience FWIW.


----------



## Masterwork

BrushAddict said:


> Nour also makes those Glidden Ultra brushes... they are very versatile.


Those used to be my go to brushes. They changed something in them, and they're not the same


----------



## Holland

mike mineral spirits said:


> I'll be more direct, @ SW one cannot sell anything but Purdy or the other company they acquired in 2005 which has the homeowner label on it. Painters visit SW on almost a daily basis, therefore they buy Purdies as a matter of convenience, just like 7 & 11 around the corner. Larger contractors who buy in bulk for their employees, will usually go with competitive bids. Corona appears to be an individual selection as it has a much higher price point. Thats my experience FWIW.


I actually like Purdy brushes. I tend to prefer them, despite having tried most other competitor brushes. 

They make a consistently good brush. 

Yes, it is convenient to buy them, but don't feel it is fair to label everything "bad" just because it has an SW label attached to it.


----------



## mike mineral spirits

Holland said:


> I actually like Purdy brushes. I tend to prefer them, despite having tried most other competitor brushes.
> 
> They make a consistently good brush.
> 
> Yes, it is convenient to buy them, but don't feel it is fair to label everything "bad" just because it has an SW label attached to it.


Not at all, Pro Extra and Clearcut are nice brushes for the money or price point. Very good purchase for the money during the blue Bucket deals.


----------

